# These are the 10 most kid-friendly US airports



## longknife (Apr 15, 2019)

*Another one of those personal opinion pieces. Depends wholly on the bias of the author.*







1. Boston Logan

2.Portland International

3.San Francisco International

4.O’Hare International

5.Hartsfield-Jackson, Atlanta

6.Detroit Wayne County

7.Dulles International

8. Philadelphia

9. San Jose, Calif

10. Nashville International

*Reasoning and pictures* @ The 10 most kid-friendly airports in the United States


----------



## Lulllaboo (Aug 29, 2019)

Thanks for sharing!


----------

